# Pom Pom Pullover Printing Issues



## Mark24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi everybody. I've followed this forum for some time now and have found a lot of helpful tips. This is my first post here.

My boss recently took an order for the Boxercraft Pom Pom Pullovers. They want the back to have the supersized imprint that is customary on these items. Our print shop is a little outdated and my boss has instructed me to find a way to screen print the imprint. From what I've found online and on here is that it seems they usually receive heat transfers. Could someone please let me know if there are special platens for these shirts to be able to screen print them or if we should just go with a transfer?

Any help and insight is much appreciated.

The shirts are garnet receiving a white imprint.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope the order is for adult sizes only because the youth sizes are out of stock at Boxercraft until the middle of November. Unfortunately, Boxercraft has been having backorders on these for over a year despite their repeated assurances that they are working on fixing the problem.

And if Boxercraft says they are back ordered until the middle of November, you can almost bet money they will will move the date at least once.


----------



## bobbytees (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats Boxercraft's printing lead time? There print charge is only $1.25 and that's for puff 22 x 6. I wont waste my time trying to figure out how to print that and beat that price on small orders.


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Mark24 said:


> Hi everybody. I've followed this forum for some time now and have found a lot of helpful tips. This is my first post here.
> 
> My boss recently took an order for the Boxercraft Pom Pom Pullovers. They want the back to have the supersized imprint that is customary on these items. Our print shop is a little outdated and my boss has instructed me to find a way to screen print the imprint. From what I've found online and on here is that it seems they usually receive heat transfers. Could someone please let me know if there are special platens for these shirts to be able to screen print them or if we should just go with a transfer?
> 
> ...


here you have the pallets 
Action Engineering | Categories

good luck 

Luis


----------



## bobbytees (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Thanks!


----------

